

Plynd: Empowering HTML5 developers to build great multiplayer games - snake_case
http://plynd.com/

======
Turing_Machine
I would recommend making this part much more prominent, rather than burying it
on a secondary page, since this seems to be the selling point:

"We provide the coding-expensive experience of setting up a multiplayer game:
Authentication flow, invitation, matching, notifications, chat, and more are
there automatically for your players to enjoy."

"Empowering" by itself seems kinda vague.

Just my 2 cents. :-)

